# Body Theory Skype Meeting



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi guys/girls,

I want to setup a Skype group meeting.

This (weekly) meeting shall be about how to get out of DP/DR by entering your body.

I would also like to invite Rui, DeusX and A1, which as me, strongly believe in the 'body theory'.

In this meeting we can talk about ways to enter your body, sceptisme and questions/answers.

To join the meetings add me to your Skype account, user id: koalamedia

Thanks.


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

ok i'm in for the treat 8)


----------

